

JQuery UI 1.5 Adds Effects and Themes - timr
http://ajaxian.com/archives/jquery-ui-15-effects-api-and-themes

======
bdfh42
It's the jQuery UI plug in that has reached the 1.5 milestone. The latest
jQuery release is 1.2.6 - the headline had me worried - I though I had dropped
way behind.

~~~
timr
Sorry. Fixed it.

------
brlewis
Interesting that they're moving their API more toward message passing.

